# considering selling photos at art show



## molsen (Apr 27, 2008)

We have this monthly artwalk in downtown Jacksonville here where artists can set up in a park and display and/or sell their artwork.  There's usually a really good crowd and it goes from 5-9ish in the evenings.  And it's free for everyone.

I want to set up a table with some of my photos and see if I can sell a few of them, but I'm not sure of the best way to go about this.

-What sizes would be best to sell?  8x10?
-Should they be framed?  I was thinking of hitting up some flea markets and 2nd hand stores for cheap frames and mats.
-Should I offer photos for sale unframed/unmatted too?
-Is there any way to get my photos printed with a copyright notice or something on the back to help discourage copies?  What about if I sold the photos for more $$, assuming the customer may reprint?

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 27, 2008)

Sell whatever you think works best. I've found that at First Thursday here in Portland which is essentially the same thing, except in downtown and not free for the artists, is that It's common to see a few 20x30's, some 12x18's, alot of 8x12's, and some panoramics. 

I suggest just mounting and black matting them for anything smaller than 12x18, it's classy, cheaper, and really only the really big ones should be framed because the matting wouldn't be strong enough to hold the print straight.   

Put small price stickers on the images on the back side of the matting. Nobody in Portland charges below about $20-30 for 8x12's.

If you're worried about copying, than write your signature on the print itself in the corner in a thick, archival pen. That's really all you can do, alot of people here in Portland do that and it rarely distracts from the image, unless it's huge, which i've seen.


----------



## molsen (Apr 27, 2008)

great advice, thanks man


----------



## molsen (Apr 27, 2008)

my only qualm is that 8x12 is an odd size and hard to buy frames for.  won't this turn some people away?  even with a 10x14 mat, that's an odd size too


----------



## JIP (Apr 27, 2008)

Well first of all you _can _frame a 8x12 in a 11x14 matte but 8x12 frames are alot more common than you may think.  As far as buying second-hand frames on the cheap I hope you are able to make them look good as you are asking people to shell out money for your work and really you should get out of it exactly what you put into it.  If I were you I would put up at least a couple of well framed larger sized prints to sell and to draw people in to sell if people want that size.


----------



## molsen (Apr 27, 2008)

well i'll only get 2nd hand frames if i find nice ones

thanks for the tips


----------



## BusToBedlam (Aug 26, 2008)

molsen said:


> We have this monthly artwalk in downtown Jacksonville here where artists can set up in a park and display and/or sell their artwork.  There's usually a really good crowd and it goes from 5-9ish in the evenings.  And it's free for everyone.
> 
> I want to set up a table with some of my photos and see if I can sell a few of them, but I'm not sure of the best way to go about this.
> 
> ...



Good luck and lots of sales


----------

